# Aortic (Death Metal AMPLITUBE 3 CONTENT INSIDE)



## Soubi7string (Mar 3, 2012)

This is my band AORTIC
We're a 3 piece and we recently just re-recorded our first song for our album BACK INTO THE GRAVE (out 8/25/2012)

Aortic | Facebook


we're recording the entire thing via Amplitube 3, Digitech Death Metal Pedal, Ez Drummer, Shure SM-57 paired with a Dynamic silver mic we have(I have no clue what it is) for vocals.

I was wanting some tips and suggestions for our recordings
and criticism.
thanks again guys!


----------



## Soubi7string (Mar 8, 2012)

nothing? well damn.


----------



## KingAenarion (Mar 8, 2012)

Try maybe posting in the Recording Studio next time if you want tips on the recording. 


Also, Facebook links tend to be slow... Try posting Soundcloud versions of your songs


As to the recording. Is what is currently on your page what you want us to criticise, or the recording you were talking about in post?


----------



## Dores (Mar 11, 2012)

Really nice and brutal! Vocals might be a bit loud, but the crappy laptop speakers might be fooling me as well. Keep it up guys!

C4C?
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/li...wmind-world-gone-mad-full-album-bandcamp.html


----------



## Soubi7string (Mar 17, 2012)

KingAenarion said:


> Try maybe posting in the Recording Studio next time if you want tips on the recording.
> 
> 
> Also, Facebook links tend to be slow... Try posting Soundcloud versions of your songs
> ...



oh shit man lol my bad I posted it here since I see nothing but the whole "my band did a recording" post here.
but I forgot to post this in it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZspIEgTXv-Q

EDIT:
I also have no clue what C4C stands for


----------



## Dores (Mar 25, 2012)

It's just something I picked up from my days on Ultimate Guitar, I think it stands for "Comments for comments" or something. Basically means that I would like to hear your opinion on my stuff as well.


----------



## Mechanix11 (Mar 28, 2012)

damn! all sounds awesome, seriously man lml
i put it like on your FB page
also i have a band and i would appreciate if you can give us some advices on recording or some stuff.


----------



## Mechanix11 (Mar 28, 2012)

sorry, double post


----------



## Soubi7string (Mar 31, 2012)

ToreFagerheim said:


> It's just something I picked up from my days on Ultimate Guitar, I think it stands for "Comments for comments" or something. Basically means that I would like to hear your opinion on my stuff as well.



Hell yeah man I'll give ya a listen!


----------



## Soubi7string (Mar 31, 2012)

Mechanix11 said:


> damn! all sounds awesome, seriously man lml
> i put it like on your FB page
> also i have a band and i would appreciate if you can give us some advices on recording or some stuff.



hell yeah man just link me.
and I gotta do some tweaks on the song anyways so its gonna sound a LOT better once I'm done


----------

